

Where have all the entrepreneurs gone (continued)? - rgbrenner
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/robert-samuelson-where-have-all-the-entrepreneurs-gone-continued/2014/08/13/2010fa54-2318-11e4-86ca-6f03cbd15c1a_story.html

======
kadabra9
> Schools — K-12 plus colleges and universities — aren’t turning out enough
> skilled workers. “I have jobs,” said one Texas entrepreneur. “I just don’t
> have the talent to fill them.”

Whenever I read this, I just interpret it as, "I have jobs, I just don't want
to pay for the talent to fill them"

Pay well enough, and the talent will find you. It's much easier to just hold
out and complain about a "talent shortage" however.

~~~
mindcrime
_Whenever I read this, I just interpret it as, "I have jobs, I just don't want
to pay for the talent to fill them"_

I interpret it as "I'm unwilling (or unable) to invest in hiring inexperienced
workers and help them grow into progressively more demanding roles".

